# Top up mortgage



## obyrnejc (6 Aug 2020)

Hi,
In 2002 I took up a mortgage with AIB and in 2004 I was encouraged to request a tracker and duly did. Happy days.

in 2006/7 I applied for a top up and the process was expedited at my branch as it was to invest overseas.

AIB produce the loan offer at the prevailing rate and in a review I  challenged whether I could avail of the tracker and they said no and I am not sure exactly why but essentially my account manager said it was not available for this type of transaction.

I accepted and am still paying it off.

Recently in the bank I spoke to a staff member and they said that top ups were to be included in the review and I duly sent my information to the team who in turn said they have no written request for the product.   A technicality that appears again.

Now to the ombudsman and they have uphelp that view.

So, the situations is that I should have written to them as I would have for the introduction but this was different, they did not offer the product to me.

I am now a bit embittered when I had accepted what the verbalised.   Not a happy customer.

Any advice appreciated.


----------

